# Azureus not growing?



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not terribly concerned about this but it is mildly unsettling since I was hoping that these two would grow into a pair... Anyway these frogs are from unrelated lines. This is them in May of this year:








This is them today (3 months later):









All in all they should be ~6 months old. They were out of the water in late February or early March of this year and at the most there should only be 2 weeks separating them. One was always a bit larger than the other but I never really thought much of it. Recently I've noticed the larger one growing significantly larger. I actually had to increase my feeding frequency because this frog seemed to need more food so it didn't become too thin. It must all be going toward growth because it's size seems to be snowballing.... Then there's the little one. It always has a fat, round little belly but I've noticed minimal growth (as have visitors that don't see the frogs daily). They're otherwise healthy, active, and bold as ever, but I'm concerned that this wee one will never get it's growth spurt. Has anyone else had "late bloomers"? Should I start thinking about counting this one out as a potential breeder? Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't have experience here but I hope everything works out for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

my experience with Fine spotted azurues is that they seem to grow slower fro seom reason so dont' freak out, i am sure he is just fine just give hime extra time.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Size of the viv you have them in?


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much, I had a group of 10 cobalts where 9 grew like crazy, and one (nicknamed PeeWee) stayed the size of my fingernail for months and I thought he was going to die. He is finally starting to catch up. I also have an Olemarie that doesn't grow as fast as his tankmates, and I actually isolated him and fed him tons because I thought he wasn't getting enough food, he eats everything, but is just a slow grower. I'm sure your Azureus will have a growth spurt or catch up eventually. Don't worry, as long as he/she is active and keeping on weight I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe the larger one is growing too fast. I would not worry about it, there was a huge difference in my two Azureus (which I think are a pair) until about the last month or so the small one started to grow a lot more, now I have to do a double take to see which one is which (they are 11 months now). The larger one (female I think) has always been large, and the small one up til now has been tiny.

Maybe you do have a pair. I wonder if gender may determine how fast they grow and mature (it happens with other animals)?

Peace
Shawn


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I have three auratus, and one (the only voracious eater) is almost twice as big as the others. I'm glad to hear that his greedy feeding may not have done any permanent damage to the others, but I'm going to pull him out and give him his own tank for a while anyway.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance . At first I was worried because it's so fat and now it's not growing.... What a trouble-maker! 

The size of the tank is a 30g. I think it's considered a 30L (36x12x16). They went into this tank right after quarantine, and the quarantine containers were only about 1.5g. I feed every day and alternate between RepCal and Herptivite (which still have another month before they need replacing).


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Even though it is smaller, it still has a nice round belly . I have had froglets from the same clutches grow at different rates. Cute froggies btw


----------

